# Puppy Names??????



## Ann

Hello, I've announced on a different thread that after a long search, today I've found the breeder and gorgeous chocolate boy puppy for me. Yippeeeeeee!  

Anyway, thoughts, and posts turned to names. I have spent ages making a short(ish)list, but no firm favourite at the moment. I noticed not everyone has put their favourite cockerpoo names up. So I wonder if people would like to post their favourite doggy names on here, and we'll see what turns up. It's taking me longer to choose a name for our puppy than it did for our son!

Thanks

Ann


----------



## lady amanda

My favorite cockapoo name is one that is on here.....I haven't heard from her in a while tho...but my all time favorite cockapoo name is not my cockapoos name....the name is Noodle and I love it!!! lol


----------



## JoJo

Chocolate boy name ...ummmm

Galaxy 
Cadbury 
KoKo... I like that one!


----------



## dogtastic

Hi Ann

Congratulations on finding the perfect puppy  We had loads of boys names that we liked, but wanted a girl dog so couldn't use any of them!! Our favourites were Alfie, Basil (after Mr Fawlty), Bert, Mr Darcy, lots of old fashioned names that every reception class is full of, and my hubbie wanted Dave or Steve just to be different to everybody else 

Of course you could go down the chocolate bar route too, lots of yummy names there. 

I think it's harder to choose a name for your puppy than your own children! My 11 year old son is called Charlie and there are 2 dogs out of 7 at doggy training class with his name  Best wishes, Karen x


----------



## Ann

Thank you for that, Karen - Alfie, Bert(ie) and Darcy are on my shortlist! Are you a reception teacher? I was a junior teacher and we once had a Shania Tequila - that took some thinking up!


----------



## JoJo

oh yes, what was on my short list for Oakley ....

Fletcher 
Colby
Oscar

We end up doing a family vote as I can only manage to get down to my favourite 5 ha ha ha 

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2011/08/08/naming-your-puppy/


----------



## Ann

*Puppy Names????*

p.s. Karen, I think Biscuit is a brilliant name.


----------



## Ann

Again, Oscar is very near the top of my list, JoJo.

Ann


----------



## lady amanda

I think Oscar is a cute name!


----------



## Sezra

I had so many boys names I am not sure how I would have decided if we had ended up with a boy! Here is my list....

Eddie
Ozzy
Cujo
Randolph
Arthur
Digby
Max
George
Chester
Claude
Barkley
Bruno
Dudley
Hector
Wilf
Dougie
Dylan

Sorry, I did warn you I had a few! 

Congratulations on finding your perfect puppy!


----------



## Mogdog

You can always search on Google under boys names ... they are split up into themes/catagories. Somehow the more you look at the more you get confused.  Good luck!


----------



## wilfiboy

I liked ...
Ralph, Cooper, Riley, loved Dougle that someone has and love Basil, Karen x


----------



## Oscarpete

We have an Oscar who is a chocolate boy, we also have Dexie who is a blonde girl. Whilst out walking them this evening some children from up the road said i should have called them " Chocolate" and "vanilla", did make me chuckle


----------



## Ann

Thank you, Sezra. Would you believe my last dog was called Max, and the one before that was Ozzy - mainly because we liked it, but also because I come from a place called Oswaldtwistle - imagine having to write that in reception class!


----------



## Sezra

Ann said:


> Thank you, Sezra. Would you believe my last dog was called Max, and the one before that was Ozzy - mainly because we liked it, but also because I come from a place called Oswaldtwistle - imagine having to write that in reception class!


I used to know someone from Oswaldtwistle (haven't had to write that for a long time!) I used to live in Whalley and worked for a bank. I used to cover branches in Blackburn and Accrington! One of the cashiers was from Oswaldtwistle!  Loved living there but my ex husband's job moved us every two years and we went on to Aberdeen, then Cambridge, then got rid of him and came back to Oxford!  

Looking forward to hearing the name that you choose and seeing some pictures! It is so exciting!  What type of dogs did you have before?


----------



## sarahjo

I'm quite liking Angus at the moment.


----------



## JulesB

I love Baxter (I think i've watched Anchorman too many times), Billy, Arnie, Frankie, Bertie - so many names, it's so hard to pick!!!


----------



## Ann

wilfiboy said:


> I liked ...
> Ralph, Cooper, Riley, loved Dougle that someone has and love Basil, Karen x


Good names Karen, but the problem I have with Basil is that I wouldn't be able to stop myself from calling out that name a la Fawlty Towers. - not attractive!


----------



## Sezra

Ann said:


> Good names Karen, but the problem I have with Basil is that I wouldn't be able to stop myself from calling out that name a la Fawlty Towers. - not attractive!


I agree! I would be calling it out like Sybil!


----------



## JulesB

its the same with Betty, we often end up with an "Ooooohhhhh Betty" Frank Spencer style!!!! It all adds to the cockapoo fun!!!!


----------



## Sezra

We sing 'Daisy, Daisy give me your answer do...' to Daisy!


----------



## wilfiboy

Sezra said:


> We sing 'Daisy, Daisy give me your answer do...' to Daisy!


and does she ??


----------



## dogtastic

Sezra said:


> I agree! I would be calling it out like Sybil!


Ah ha, but that's the attraction ... or maybe we just have a twisted sense of humour 

Hubbie also thought of Kato (from the Pink Panther films), but we would be shouting that in a very bad French accent all the time too !! Best wishes, Karen x


----------



## wilfiboy

Oh I like Sybil and Angus...... Fergus....


----------



## Sezra

wilfiboy said:


> and does she ??


I sing the next bit because at present I am half crazy for the love of Daisy and yes she does answer, everytime I shut the crate door!  :laugh:


----------



## Sezra

wilfiboy said:


> Oh I like Sybil and Angus...... Fergus....


Angus is a good name! I like Scottish names though..when I was younger I said I was going to have a Westie and a Scottish (Aberdeen) terrier and call them Jock and Hamish!


----------



## JoJo

What a fun thread .. some great names .. 

Seen any that jump out at you Ann???


----------



## wilfiboy

Gosh Sarah .... Ive been wracking my brains to think of Hamish... but my early onset senility gets in the way of things....I find myself ever increasingly doing actions for things and i cant say I like charades at the best of times x


----------



## Ann

Sezra said:


> I used to know someone from Oswaldtwistle (haven't had to write that for a long time!) I used to live in Whalley and worked for a bank. I used to cover branches in Blackburn and Accrington! One of the cashiers was from Oswaldtwistle!  Loved living there but my ex husband's job moved us every two years and we went on to Aberdeen, then Cambridge, then got rid of him and came back to Oxford!
> 
> Looking forward to hearing the name that you choose and seeing some pictures! It is so exciting!  What type of dogs did you have before?


Gosh these are coming in thick and fast - can't keep up - it's good though! 
When I was still living with ma and pa we had a cocker, a corgi and a sheltie.

When I left home we had Ozzy, a beautiful, lovely natured red setter who was completely loopy until he grew up - aged about 8yrs! He tried to be everybody's friend - e.g. cats who REALLY didn't want to know etc. The scratches on his nose never put him off!

Our last dog was Max, a fantastic German Shepherd. 

Whalley is nice. I doubt anything has changed since you left. Mind you, Oxford and Cambridge are very special. I think you made the right choice for a place to live.


----------



## Ann

JulesB said:


> its the same with Betty, we often end up with an "Ooooohhhhh Betty" Frank Spencer style!!!! It all adds to the cockapoo fun!!!!


Laughed out loud. We could start a trend here - how about Mr Rigsby as said by any of the characters in Rising Damp - or am I the only one on here who can remember that?


----------



## Sezra

I adore German Shepherds, my dad always had them! I just wanted a smaller dog! Red setters have also been a favourite of mine, although I have never owned one I have heard about their fabulous bonkers nature!  

I have loved everywhere I lived but it broke my heart leaving Aberdeenshire (no offence to the Northwest!  ). My family are mainly in Oxfordshire though (I grew up here) so that will always make it special!


----------



## Sezra

wilfiboy said:


> Gosh Sarah .... Ive been wracking my brains to think of Hamish... but my *early onset senility *gets in the way of things....I find myself ever increasingly doing actions for things and i cant say I like charades at the best of times x


I have that aswell!


----------



## Ann

*Seen any that jump out at you Ann???*

Of course there's RICKEEEEEEEEEE - as uttered in the dulcet tones of the red haired woman in East Enders. 

Oh dear I really need to have my little chocolate boy here to keep me better occupied! However, at this rate, he may have to be called ''male infant Pilkington'' as my prem son was - I'd only got as far as 7 months in the book when he was born - never mind naming him! All ended well however - he's now 21 and goes by the name of Tom!


----------



## Sezra

It's funny but I looked to my favourite actors and TV personalities which is why I like Eddie (Edina, Abfab).  I hope to maybe still use that one day but you are welcome to it!


----------



## Blossomgirl

I love the name *Herbie* or maybe 

Oreo
Harvey
Tin Tin
Toto
Sid
Lenny
Grover
Alvin
Darwin
Dustin
Forbes
Ridley
Wallace

...erm can't think of any more! lol. Good Luck and congratulations.xxx


----------



## Ann

Thank you for that, blossomgirl, but I do think that Ridley may be open to misinterpretation by the hard of hearing - it would after all be quite apt for a small puppy with incontinence issues. :laugh:

Sorry folks - I do have a strange sense of humour (sometimes)

The name Theo has just popped into my head.


----------



## Blossomgirl

lol...never thought of that...I love Theo!!! Very lovely name, quite cute too.xxx


----------



## Emma

dogtastic said:


> Hi Ann
> 
> Congratulations on finding the perfect puppy  We had loads of boys names that we liked, but wanted a girl dog so couldn't use any of them!! Our favourites were Alfie, Basil (after Mr Fawlty), Bert, Mr Darcy, lots of old fashioned names that every reception class is full of, and my hubbie wanted Dave or Steve just to be different to everybody else
> 
> Of course you could go down the chocolate bar route too, lots of yummy names there.
> 
> I think it's harder to choose a name for your puppy than your own children! My 11 year old son is called Charlie and there are 2 dogs out of 7 at doggy training class with his name  Best wishes, Karen x


Lol there is a Dave that goes to our park and he is a black lab! We find the name extremely funny but also think that dave definitely looks like a dave! hehe! Emma x


----------



## Sezra

Ah that reminds me of when I was looking at getting ex battery hens, I read a story about a chicken that was rescued and named 'Naked Dave'! Link attached....

http://henrehomersuk.blogspot.com/

It is a lovely story if you have time to read it (about two thirds down the page)

xx


----------



## Guest

what about 
fudge
cadbury
bertie 
romeo ? love romeox


----------



## Mogdog

Ann said:


> The name Theo has just popped into my head.


I love the name Theo ......wanted to use it but our pup is a girl...(even wanted Theodora, or Dora for short, but no-one else in my family did!)


----------



## wilfiboy

I remember Mr Rigsby.... used to love Rising Damp x x


----------



## Ann

Mogdog said:


> I love the name Theo ......wanted to use it but our pup is a girl...(even wanted Theodora, or Dora for short, but no-one else in my family did!)


Sue, I Love Theodora, Dora for short. It makes me want to get a girl! Mind you, Maisie and Bess are nice too.


----------



## ali-s.j.

I love Theo too - had it on my list of babies names, hubby vetoed. So much easier to name babies than puppies though, only 2 people to agree!


----------



## wellerfeller

The trainer at agility has a great name for her dog.......BOSH! 
I like Rupert.


----------



## Ann

Bosh is great - never thought of that. I like Rupert too - that's the problem, I like so many but as yet have not found/or settled on THE ONE. Rumpel(stiltskin) just came to mind as all the puppies were fast asleep when I arrived to see them. Still working on that one though.


----------



## Mogdog

A friend of mine had a springer spaniel called "Shambles" ... would have to suit the dog though!


----------



## DONNA

Hi Ann congrats on finding your cockapoo heres my favourite names
Buddy (obviously)
Ozzie
Fraggle
Woody
Dexter
Dusty


----------



## Ann

That's a good one. Made me smile.


----------



## pammy67

*names*

Stig
toffee
chip
coco
x


----------



## Happyad

Today's dog groom dogs
Orla
Orwell
Saffy 
Simon 
Otis
Max
Modza
Mish mish
Lola
Lily
Alice
Etta


----------



## Ann

Thank you to everyone for posting your favourite cockapoo names. I have at last come to a decision as to the name of number 2 son (at least I think I have!)...........and it is..............Reuben. It just popped into my head. I like it (number 1 son thinks it's a bit naff, but I can't end up calling, ''Hey you!'') so I decided to post it on here now, then I can't change my mind.

Going to see Reuben tomorrow - can't wait. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## kendal

i like reuben its a nice two silabkle name easy to call, imagen yourself out in the park calling it, imagen telling the puppy off, say it in as many different ways as possible.


----------



## JoJo

Lovely name, well done Ann, trust me I really do know how hard it is to name a puppy, I have been doing a list today ready for my new puppy... I find it so hard ...

Stick with Reuben... its a really nice name for number 2 son xxx Love it


----------



## Ann

Thank you for that Kendal and JoJo. Yes, I had decided a two syllable name that you could call out when others were around and one which you could use in different situations. Also, it doesn't sound like ''sit'', ''stay'', ''down'' etc. 

Got there in the end! I'm sure you will too, JoJo. Gosh! I can start thinking about something else now.


----------



## pixie

Hi Ann...congratulations! We went to a dog show today and met a choc cockapoo boy called Pepsi,he was stunning and all bubbly like Pepsi too! Also came across the name Mars for a choc boy which i like too x

Ooops sorry just seen you have chosen Reuben! Lovely name too x


----------



## embee

Mogdog said:


> I love the name Theo


My eldest son is called Theo


----------



## Ann

Thanks for that, Becky. Pixie looks to be a real chocolate cutie. I expect she's changing pretty quickly - both physically and behaviour wise. x


----------



## Ann

Theo is a lovely name, Mandy. I love the photo where Flo appears to be airborne. Looking at your post reminded me that I must make one of those strip things (signature?) for Reuben. I must also look into posting photos on here.


----------



## ali-s.j.

I love the name Theo too Mandy, it was on my shortlist for my sons 

Ann - Reuben is a lovely name, I'm sure it will suit his colouring beautifully too. looking forward to those piccies - there is a thread Kendal did to make your pitapata to go at the bottom if you get stuck


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

Reuben! Love it! 

Karen x


----------



## Ann

Thank you one and all. Reuben it is!

Went to see my little chocolate boy this morning.  He and the other puppies are all growing well and are just so cute. All happy and inquisitive - not a timid or shy one amongst them.

I so wanted to get there that I forgot my camera and left my mobile on the table. Doh! However, he crosses the Pennines to sunny (well it is today!) N.E. Lancs a week tomorrow and then I will be able to snap away to my hearts content.

Can't wait!


----------



## Mogdog

Ann said:


> Thank you one and all. Reuben it is!


Love the name Reuben.  When do you collect him?


----------



## Ann

Glad you like the name. He comes home a week tomorrow - the 12th. It's like getting ready for a new baby here. Made a check list, deciding where his crate will go, toys, puppy pads etc. I think I might stop short of fixing a 'Welcome home Reuben' banner to the front of the house . . . . . I don't know though . . . .


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

Ann we'll expect to be bombarded with photos in just over a weeks time then!!  Get some good sleep in! 

Karen x


----------



## lola24

Ann said:


> Glad you like the name. He comes home a week tomorrow - the 12th. It's like getting ready for a new baby here. Made a check list, deciding where his crate will go, toys, puppy pads etc. I think I might stop short of fixing a 'Welcome home Reuben' banner to the front of the house . . . . . I don't know though . . . .


Aww, he will be expecting one- i've told him there will be cake too!!!!


----------



## Ann

Yes, the sleep bit had crossed my mind! (Now goes to read up on putting photos on ILMC). :smile2:


----------



## Ann

Not spoiling my number2 son are you Katie?


----------



## wilfiboy

Reuben a great name. So theres lovely Reuben, Ted, and Lola... who else ??? x


----------



## lola24

Ann said:


> Not spoiling my number2 son are you Katie?


:laugh: .......me?


----------



## lola24

wilfiboy said:


> Reuben a great name. So theres lovely Reuben, Ted, and Lola... who else ??? x


Little Harry the other black and white boy- his mum should turn up on here soon!!


----------



## embee

Just catching up - so these are Lola's puppies and new 'parents' on this thread then  Is that right?


----------



## lola24

embee said:


> Just catching up - so these are Lola's puppies and new 'parents' on this thread then  Is that right?


 Lola is the pup im keeping, Izzi is mum, the other guys are lola's brothers (harry, reuben and ted)


----------



## JoJo

Will that the entire litter on here then?... that would be lovely to stay in touch ...


----------



## lola24

JoJo said:


> Will that the entire litter on here then?... that would be lovely to stay in touch ...


 yep!


----------



## embee

lola24 said:


> Lola is the pup im keeping, Izzi is mum, the other guys are lola's brothers (harry, reuben and ted)


Oh I see (sorry I'm being a bit dim - it's my age) - so Izzi had 4 puppies then? Have you posted any pictures?


----------



## lola24

yep, some pics on here http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=2895


----------



## JoJo

That is so good ... all your pups on here Katie  good for you .. lucky owners too 

Mandy just to update you even more ... I did enquire about this litter myself.. as I was impressed with the health testing on parents .... Katie was lovely in all our emails.


----------



## lola24

Aww, thanks JoJo 
For the record if i hadn't have been allowed to keep Lola, she would have been coming your way! x


----------



## JoJo

Thanks Katie .... I am really happy Lola is staying with her mummy and with you ... but I would of loved her (you know that) ... I am flattered you would have let me have her  ... I did warn you I was a bit cockapoo crazy  ha ha ha


----------



## ali-s.j.

> I did warn you I was a bit cockapoo crazy ha ha ha


Just to clarify - are you a only cockapoo crazy, or maybe a bit crazy anyway? :laugh:


----------



## Kristens Pups

My first dog was Charlie and the one I have now is a black girl called velvet


----------



## Jedicrazy

wilfiboy said:


> Oh I like Sybil and Angus...... Fergus....


Hey Karen! Someone revived an old name thread and I had a re-read and check out this post from you!  See, it was meant to be!


----------



## wilfiboy

Gosh .....there you go


----------



## Kristens Pups

velvet charlie hershey mocha lilly nelly buster chippy cooper


----------



## sugerlump

i like Thor,,or thunder,.or storm...they all go with a black puppy


----------

